# Hypo TUG Snow



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Any one know how to make a hypo TUG Snow?
:2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hypo(1copy) x TUG Snow(1copy)
25% Normals
25% Hypos
25% TUGs
25% TUG hypo snows

Hypo(2copy) x TUG Snow (1copy)
50% Hypo
50% Hypo Snow
And the other way round if your TUG is 2 copy and your Hypo is 1 copy

Hypo(2copy) x TUG SNow (2copy)
100% Hypo TUG Snows


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Sam, i think they are 2 copy TUGs? Had them from the shipment earlier in the year. 
What if i put one with a super hypo baldy?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

onetrade7 said:


> Thanks Sam, i think they are 2 copy TUGs? Had them from the shipment earlier in the year.
> What if i put one with a super hypo baldy?


If you used a super hypo rather than a hypo the offspring would be hypo of type.This mean they could be hypo or mature into super hypo.

[1C]Hypo X [1C] Snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo of type.
[1C]Snow.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow of type.
----
[2C]Hypo X [1C] Snow = .

[1C]Hypo of type.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo Snow of type.
----
[1C]Hypo X [2C] Snow = .

[1C]Snow
[1CH,1CS]Hypo Snow of type.
----
[2C]Hypo X [2C]SNow = .

[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow of type.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

onetrade7 said:


> Thanks Sam, i think they are 2 copy TUGs? Had them from the shipment earlier in the year.
> What if i put one with a super hypo baldy?


Most of TUGs breeders are homozygous so in effect most of yours should be homozygous (2copy) as well.


----------

